# Fidget and Midget



## Kipcha (Oct 7, 2011)

When we went up to Edmonton for our last Hopping event, a breeder friend up there asked if we could transport a couple of bunnies down to a family that had purchased them near us, and we ended up bringing them back. We met the family and somehow, I just knew that we were going to be getting these rabbits back. This family had no idea what they were doing and barely wanted to hold them, so I could only imagine why they wanted them in the first place. But I gave them the spiel on rabbit care and explained the best ways to take care of their new buns.

The family had them for a month and when we went to Lethbridge for a hopping event, they showed up and handed the rabbits back to us. So Fidget and Midget are back with us, but honestly, we just can't keep them right now. The breeder offered to take them back but we figured we could just find them another home again.

Both of these rabbits are pretty skittish, especially after we got them back from the family (I don't think they were handling them the way I taught them to and I can tell from most of the stuff they came back with, they didn't listen to anything I said about diet, bedding, etc. either) but we've only had them back for about a week and already they're getting way friendlier, the black rex especially just needs some work on being held.

I have to email the breeder about age, but both of them are young.

Fidget is the Black mini rex, and she is just such a beautiful, soft bun and extremely curious, I think with some work she would make someone an excellent rabbit. She had a little piece of flesh on the end of her nose that will always kind of stick up due to a bite she recieved when she was younger, but you hardly notice it and I think it just makes her more unique 












Midget is the younger of the two and a Holland Lop. She's not quite as curious but is easier to hold and a little more social. She's a bit of a glutton, I could barely get her our of her food to take pics :big wink:











Neither of them are spayed, they're too young. They are living together for now but obviously, when they reach puberty, they will have to be spayed.

I would love to find a great home for these guys!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 7, 2011)

OMG!!! A rex AND a lop! I'm in love!!! :bunnyheart

I dunno if Gus could handle two girls, though. And I don't know that my pocketbook could afford two spays either. :rollseyes

I'm sure you'll find them good homes. They're both adorable! 

Rue


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 7, 2011)

Aww, Rue, I really hope that they manage to frind a home as great as yours! I'm sure if you really wanted, we could figure out some form of transportation! *wink*

I'm sure Gus would looooove having these two little gals around!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 7, 2011)

:inlove: They are so cute, just too far away.


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, that was fast but I guess the breeder in Edmonton was contacted by a woman in Calgary who wanted to take in two does, so it works out perfect! Hopefully the home works out!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 8, 2011)

Aw, glad to hear they found a home already! Poor Gus will have to be an only bunny awhile longer. 

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2011)

:clapping:


----------

